
Her Cellphone Number Used to Be Elon Musk's. You Can Imagine the Calls She Gets - rbanffy
https://www.npr.org/2020/05/21/858155045/she-gets-calls-and-texts-meant-for-elon-musk-some-are-pretty-weird?t=1590069451515
======
ideals
I would imagine she's going to get a lot of calls now requesting to buy the
numbers of people contacting Elon.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Buy the number from her, import into Twilio, and publish every SMS and call
received to Twitter :)

